

Mayan documentary to show evidence of alien contact in ancient Mexico - rbii
http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/2011/sep/29/mayan-documentary-alien-mexico

======
smoyer
Saw this yesterday here - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3053747>

